

How to create an easy to remember password, resistant to brute force attack - jpravetz
http://www.grc.com/haystack.htm

======
ForumRatt
Steve acts like this is some sort of a personal ipiphany, this type of
password has been recommended for some time, I have been using it for
years....<http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc264456.aspx>

------
fmavituna
Gotta love the irony of testing your password over HTTP :)

